# How do I save my Export Presets from Lightroom 4 when upgrading to Lightroom 5?



## kenarcia (Jul 3, 2013)

How do I save my Export Presets from Lightroom 4 when upgrading to Lightroom 5?


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jul 3, 2013)

All of my presets were recognized by Lightroom 5 when I upgraded.  I did not have to do anything.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2013)

Unless you have "Store Presets with Catalog" checked in the Presets Tab of the Lightroom Preferences, Bryan is correct as nothing needs to be done. Your presets will be in the default location, which Lightroom 5 (or any version actually) will see.

However, if you DO have that option checked then either you'll have to make sure during the upgrade process that the LR5 catalog is put into the same folder as your existing LR4 catalog, OR you'll need to start manually copying the presets from current catalog folder (in a sub-folder called "Lightroom Settings") to new catalog folder.


----------



## kenarcia (Jul 5, 2013)

*Saved presets*

Thanks to all who replied. Ken       





Jim Wilde said:


> Unless you have "Store Presets with Catalog" checked in the Presets Tab of the Lightroom Preferences, Bryan is correct as nothing needs to be done. Your presets will be in the default location, which Lightroom 5 (or any version actually) will see.
> 
> However, if you DO have that option checked then either you'll have to make sure during the upgrade process that the LR5 catalog is put into the same folder as your existing LR4 catalog, OR you'll need to start manually copying the presets from current catalog folder (in a sub-folder called "Lightroom Settings") to new catalog folder.


----------



## Harmany (Aug 9, 2013)

And what do you do if you already goofed? I must have started with presets checked in LR 4?, i created a new folder for LR5, (stupid me), because my other LR folder was getting full of stuff...Then i imported some of Siem's presets for developing, went and checked the box to store presets with catalogue, could see his presets but all my export presets are gone, and i do not see them in the Lightroom Settings folder in either place. I do have a backup from yesterday, should i go to that and start over??? thanks for any tips.



kenarcia said:


> Thanks to all who replied. Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 9, 2013)

If you don't see the Export Presets "in either place", then it was more than likely that you didn't have that option checked in LR4, and the presets will be in the default location. Did you check there? Better still, try unchecking that option in LR5 and see if the Export Presets then become available.

Try reading this post from our Tips & Tricks section.....it explains all about that option and why I think you should never use it unless you have a clear requirement or you understand the issues and want to go ahead anyway because you think it makes for easier backups (it doesn't, btw).


----------



## Harmany (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, i feel like a fool , just unchecked that box and all is good again! will never check it again (unless i forget, which hopefully i will not


----------



## megphoto (Jun 10, 2014)

*right click saves the day!*



kenarcia said:


> How do I save my Export Presets from Lightroom 4 when upgrading to Lightroom 5?



Hi, I recently upgraded my LR4 to LR5, and all of my develop presets were there when I opened the new version, catalog was good etc. Except, my user presets I had created for exporting were missing. I checked through the computer, saw that the export presets folder had all of my lrtemplate files in it, and yet they were still missing when I clicked on "export". Apparently on a PC (because I have to use a PC at work, I have no choice) you need to right click on the "User Presets" and then click on import. Search for the folder where they are saved within the program files, and VIOLA! Such a silly thing, so frustrating. Wish they were just there the same as the other presets.


----------

